# Self Cleaning Cat Litter Box



## emily0862 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey all, wasn't sure exactly where to post this but figured I'd try here first. Does anyone have a self cleaning cat litter box that they use for their rabbit? Or has anyone ever used one? We were thinking about getting one for the living room and wondered if they worked with bunny poop?


----------



## buster2369 (Mar 6, 2012)

I saw those advertised recently and I wanted one so badly. I just don't think my rabbit could figure out how to use it. It looks very complicated. Plus I think the one I was looking at (the CatGenie) used a special litter, which some rabbits could eat. If you get one definitely let us know how you like it. 

:bunnyheart


----------



## emily0862 (Mar 7, 2012)

The ones I have looked at used any kind of clumping cat litter, which is what I use now anyway. I just hate to spend the $100+ if they don't clean the bunny poop out of the litter lol


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 7, 2012)

By clumping, do you mean clay based?


----------



## emily0862 (Mar 8, 2012)

no clue, that's why i described it as clumping lol


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 8, 2012)

I'd find out, as if rabbits eat clay, it can be fatal. Also, clay dust irritates the nasal passages etc. So clay litter shouldn't be used.


----------



## emily0862 (Mar 11, 2012)

Ive been using it for years and she's been fine with it so I doubt it's clay based.


----------



## Watermelons (Mar 12, 2012)

There are numerous litters you can use with automatic boxes that are grain based which are 100% safe. 
Clay based litters aren't even safe for cats, nevermind bunnys. 
Please do look into what type of litter you're using, even posting the brand name here and somebody can find out for you.


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 12, 2012)

*emily0862 wrote: *


> Ive been using it for years and she's been fine with it so I doubt it's clay based.



Watermelons is right. You may have just been lucky so far.


----------



## LorineM (Nov 22, 2012)

i think you could try it , even thought rabbit may be a little clueless than cat while using it :biggrin2:
check out automatic litter box comparison


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 22, 2012)

clumping litters of ANY sort are a big no-no for bunnies, as they could clump inside the digestive tract if ingested


----------



## holtzchick (Nov 22, 2012)

Hmmm I used to use Worlds Best Cat litter which is a corn based clumping litter and when I had Peter i used it and it was okay, he would nibble here or there but nothing to harm him.... Phoenix on the other hand is a different story when I found her I gave her that for the first night and in the morning the ENTIRE tray was empty!! It didn't do too much harm though just slightly odd shaped stools but she's not getting anymore of it! 

Sorry I didn't answer your question but I also would love to find out


----------

